# Clio 200 Raider Edition



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Went to look at this today, new Renault matt ID paint... Finger prints all over it looks a nightmare to keep tip top, can you machine polish this sort of paint??


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

It's matt, and polishing creates a shine, so no, but I've seem specific products now available for matt finishes.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

probably thinking of sv opaque or the permanon range


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow that is one hideous paint colour. Looks like a fadded Corsa.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Franzpan said:


> Wow that is one hideous paint colour. Looks like a fadded Corsa.


I'll second that. It is vile and even worse than a faded corsa too, at least that could be restored.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mmmm reminds me of smoked salmon. Fecking hideous colour on a car though.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone will buy it :wall:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Mad Ad said:


> Someone will buy it :wall:


Lol not me though!! Was not impressed at all. Ending up out on a test drive in a meg 250 which I loved!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Buying a 250??


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Buying a 250??


Yes mate definitely been test driving lots of things lately drove a white one ff with cup chassis and it blew me away, like you I have had a few of these hot hatches but this blew me away big time looking for a white 60 plate sub 10k on clock.

Raider looks better in grey:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I agree with you - best hot hatch on the market at the moment and you can get some superb deals on them too!

Which wheels? 18's?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Yeah I agree with you - best hot hatch on the market at the moment and you can get some superb deals on them too!
> 
> Which wheels? 18's?


18s with the pilots-awesome. If I pick one up with the 19s the first thing I would do is change to 18s as I thought they were spot on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree totally. Plus the 19" tyres cost a fortune!

Must get Xenon's and DRL's too


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Agree totally. Plus the 19" tyres cost a fortune!
> 
> Must get Xenon's and DRL's too


Yep seen a nice cup with vision pack and recaros!

Mrs quite likes the leather but struggling to justify the extra for the full fat to then in effect pay to have cup chassis!

Car I test drove had the leather non recaro seats and were very comfortable but just can't bring myself not to have them!

If I get one I'll book in with u mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I look forward to it mate.

I'm torn between a 250 and a 135i


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I look forward to it mate.
> 
> I'm torn between a 250 and a 135i


I can see the attraction of the 135 (although haven't driven one to give my thoughts) as I'm driving a one series hatch myself at the mo and whilst only a 116i it's a great little car very well built and handles really good..

I love my hot hatches as i'm often lugging stuff around! As you're probably aware I had my heart set on a focus RS but the Mrs hates them & tbf the meg is a better car IMO having test driven both, just not quite as lairy as the focus but still looks great.

The mrs loved the test drive and she had a drive too and really liked the looks!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

250 in Capsicum red with black 18" and trim  you know you want to 

Lovely looking cars. Look really subtle and spot on in oyster too. Good choice on ditching the 19" wheels. A little "halfords" for me


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Capsicum? Really?

I think I'd go white or grey on a 250. No more black cars for me.

Realistically, it's my next car!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

250 in dark grey, i actually really like the shape you had Russ was pretty tasty to be fair.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mmmmmm


P1030564 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hmmm actually thats not bad either lol.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Was going to go to Macclesfield Renault today as they have a grey one, originally thought black, white or grey, but after seeing a black one yesterday I much preferred the white and also thought that I wouldn't bother looking for a grey one because fairly sure I want white. However, doing sod all today so might go have a look lol!


----------



## Hazzagray (Dec 30, 2011)

My new one I pick up Monday!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Capsicum? Really?
> 
> I think I'd go white or grey on a 250. No more black cars for me.
> 
> Realistically, it's my next car!


Have you seen one in that combo? I saw one a while back and it turned every head on that street. A sexy car and red looks fantastic detailed. I was all about oyster grey until I saw it!

If it's gonna be a 200 it's gotta be a silverstone for me. Plus you get a track experience with it. The raider has done nothing for me.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I went to see the grey one today and was smitten! Hope to do a deal in the next few days!










Anyone know if the recaros can be retrofitted/ sourced?
Are they the same as on the Clio 200s?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hazzagray said:


> My new one I pick up Monday!


Nice choice mate - enjoy!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I really want to drive one of these clio 200's to see what all the fuss is about, they never seem to get a bad word. Not my cup of tea, interrior is too basic but might go down the dealers for a test drive.


----------



## Peach2k9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Came across a red one of these on fri and i have to say it does stand out. Nice touch but as said above red is not the right colour for the satin approach.

Grey on the other hand...


----------

